
What ASP.Net MVC Developers Can Learn From GitHub’s Security Woes - DougRathbone
http://www.diaryofaninja.com/blog/2012/03/11/what-aspnet-mvc-developers-can-learn-from-githubrsquos-security-woes#disqus_thread
======
benatkin
I don't know ASP.net MVC, but this comment at the bottom, by Betty, gives me
pause:

> Using TryUpdateModel like a lot of the mvc tutorials has the same issue

If it's in the tutorials, there's a good chance it's made it into practice in
a lot of places.

